# River Sherbourne, Coventry - July '15



## KM Punk

Explored with Black and 4 non-members

*History*

The River Sherbourne flows through of the city of Coventry. Historically, the river played a vital role in the founding and survival of the city. Coventry was founded on the banks of the River Sherbourne, from hamlets and villages, with the river providing fresh water and fish. The river is believed to have played a part in naming of the city. The river was originally called "Cune" (with "tre" meaning "town"). The name Sherbourne is said to originate from "Scir Burna" meaning "clear stream". In medieval times, it is said the river was the secret element of the dye "Coventry blue", a colour which no-one else could replicate (playing a part in Coventry's prosperity at the time).

The river starts in the fields around Hawkes End in the Parish of Allesley. It then flows south through Spon End, where it is spanned by "Vignoles Bridge", and the city centre. In the city centre it is hidden beneath our feet, culverted just before it reaches the Inner Ring Road and Spon Street, and through the suburb of Whitley. Just south of the A45 near Baginton, it flows into the river sowe, which goes on to join the River Avon near Stoneleigh.






_Spon End Bridge_

The river was open and visable until the post war years, when Coventry was rebuilt following the damage the Luftwaffe had caused on Hitler’s orders (Particularly 14/15th November 1940) . The reconstruction of Coventry included a new city centre, over 4000 homes and a new cathedral. The plans to rebuild the city centre included culverting the stretch of the Sherbourne that straddled through the city centre in the late 60’s.






With Coventry city Council planning to improve the city centre, planners are looking to reopen the river to make the city more attractive. But anything could make Coventry more attractive.

*Explore*

After a couple of fails in Hinckley, we ended up in Leicester's ugly step-sister, Cov. We went to part on a road near the outflow to find that it was closed and every road in the area had permit parking. Looking for a spot to park, negotiating Coventry's streets and trying to direct Miss Mayhem in a different car(she doesn't follow instruction when you're sat next to her) creates a very stressful trip.
When we finally found somewhere to park, then waited 40 mins for Miss Mayhem & co to turn up after missing the turning, twice.
Nice easy walkthrough with minimal stoopyness. Exiting was an experience.

(1)





(2)





(3)





(4)





(5)





(6)





(7)





(8)





(9)





(10)





(11)





(12)





With time getting on, we needed to get out and head back to the cars. Only problem was, each side had 8ft walls and with Black's supreme agility, climbing wasn't an option. We got Miss Mayhem up, but she's a little smaller framed than the rest of us. As we were stood in the river discussing our options, two women appeared out a back door looking over the river. After a brief chat with them, they went back in and fetched us a ladder






Cheers for Looking​


----------



## krela

Hahahaha, cracking exit. Nice one, thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler

I really enjoyed your report especially the last bit, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Mark_Wilson

Lots of good info and looks like a good explore!

Loved the exit


----------



## beanie

Hey guys, what I'd really like to see, and I've looked at many explorations of the River Sherborne is two things which you may also share an interest in - 1. Radford Brook (an underground river going for miles under the North of Coventry) feeding into The Sherbourne somewhere underneath Belgrade Theatre and 2) A confirmation on whether the medieval St Catherine Well in Coundon actually does feed into the Sherbourne somewhere behind Morrisons, Holyhead Road. Radford Brook is culverted through Coventry to about 36" diameter from old maps and historical documents I have (anyone can access them at the Archives in Herbert Art Gallery). Guys, if you do look into this, please, please, make sure you stay safe. If you know about it already, I'd love to know more about these feeds, how busy they are, how big they are, what they look like 

Thanks, 

Beanie.


----------



## KM Punk

beanie said:


> Hey guys, what I'd really like to see, and I've looked at many explorations of the River Sherborne is two things which you may also share an interest in - 1. Radford Brook (an underground river going for miles under the North of Coventry) feeding into The Sherbourne somewhere underneath Belgrade Theatre and 2) A confirmation on whether the medieval St Catherine Well in Coundon actually does feed into the Sherbourne somewhere behind Morrisons, Holyhead Road. Radford Brook is culverted through Coventry to about 36" diameter from old maps and historical documents I have (anyone can access them at the Archives in Herbert Art Gallery). Guys, if you do look into this, please, please, make sure you stay safe. If you know about it already, I'd love to know more about these feeds, how busy they are, how big they are, what they look like
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Beanie.



Kinda like this?


----------



## night crawler

Hell of an exit. Think you were lucky there.


----------



## beanie

Oh Wowwwwww!!!!! So where is that on a geographical map or at least by reference point - would that be the Radford Brook coming in from Naus' Mill Park?  Thanks!!


----------



## KM Punk

beanie said:


> Oh Wowwwwww!!!!! So where is that on a geographical map or at least by reference point - would that be the Radford Brook coming in from Naus' Mill Park?  Thanks!!



Think so. Gonna return soon to investigate. I'll let you know what I find


----------



## beanie

By the way, on the feed coming into the Sherbourne that can be seen in those last few pics, how tall and wide would you say the merging tunnel is and is it kinda coming out of a wall - I think I can see a ridge between the water from the brook?? and the Sherbourne - the angle i'm coming at is I wonder how bad Radford Brook gets in the worst weather  

Am I looking at that Culvert feeding into the Sherbourne or is a Culvert into another Culvert going into the Sherbourne  

Looking forward to hearing from you when you have more info on your return trip but, without meaning to patronise you, please stay safe


----------



## beanie

night crawler said:


> Hell of an exit. Think you were lucky there.



Ah but as far as I can tell, thats a small culverted river coming into the biggie Sherbourne


----------



## KM Punk

beanie said:


> By the way, on the feed coming into the Sherbourne that can be seen in those last few pics, how tall and wide would you say the merging tunnel is and is it kinda coming out of a wall - I think I can see a ridge between the water from the brook?? and the Sherbourne - the angle i'm coming at is I wonder how bad Radford Brook gets in the worst weather
> 
> Am I looking at that Culvert feeding into the Sherbourne or is a Culvert into another Culvert going into the Sherbourne
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you when you have more info on your return trip but, without meaning to patronise you, please stay safe



I was stood in the Sherbourne when I took the shot. It's a culvert feeding into another culvert. Roughly 6 1/2 ft high


----------



## borntobemild

Interesting explore. I used to work at famous luxury car manufacturer in Whitley and the Sherbourne flowed through the grounds. Great shame they chose to culvert it after the war as it would have made a great feature in an otherwise drab and grey city centre. 
Even before the war the 'Gibson Plan' proposed flattening the city centre. The Luftwaffe conveniently did the job for them.


----------



## beanie

Thanks for this, sorry to bore the hell out of you  If one of the culverts was the Radford Brook, I'm wondering what the other one is? The Springfield Brook "The River Arthur" as it was confusingly called, feeds the Swanswell Pool and, as I understand it feeds into the Sherbourne underneath Poole Meadow Bus Station but that comes from the other side of the City, I believe that you must have been directly below the Belgrade Theatre as that's where I read the Radford Brook feeds into the Sherbourne (I wonder if the Belgrade Fountain is fed by the Brook). Meanwhile, I also know that in Naus' Mill Park, the big pond that is no longer filled up was filled by mechanically diverting the mill stream (from the days of there literally being a mill there in C.1700-1800, the Radford Brook was branched in two. I was always of the belief that the branches joined back up by means of the pool's overflow drain but maybe it rejoins much further on - at this site? 

Thanks and Hope you've been having fun!


----------

